# Leopard tortoise.



## Mao Senpai (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking to get another Leopard~ (Babcocki). Just checking to see who has what available here before I go look somewhere else. Either a hatchling to yearling.


----------



## yagyujubei (Apr 28, 2011)

Another one? I noticed these today, and thought they looked really nice. Look like crosses. cheap too.
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241606


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Apr 28, 2011)

I called this seller about 2 weeks ago...he keeps them on a high humidity enviroment too...TFO member??? He really knew his stuff...He made references to Richard Fifes book.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 28, 2011)

Hm.. interesting. I would have to get them shipped though :\ yeah.. another one... I originally had 3... and during my move well yeah...


----------



## Laura (Apr 28, 2011)

what happened during your move??


----------



## Mao Senpai (Apr 28, 2011)

For some reason... my older bigger leopard didn't make it... I'm not entirely sure what happened. The baby leopards were fine, the greeks were fine, they were in similar containers/area's of the car. She was sick to begin with so I took her to the vet and she was on antibiotics and she was making a good recovery... I'm guessing it was due to stress or something... it was in the back window area... I drove for about two hours not realizing it and then I checked on them they were all fine so I decided to put a cover over them so they would not be in direct sunlight. Then I arrived here in NC, checked them... everyone was fine but that one... Ive been pretty depressed and hating myself over it. She was my favorite too....


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Mao. I've still got one left. There are four total and three are spoken for, but no one has picked which of the four they want. I promised the "best" one to another forum member right after they first hatched, but they are all growing and prospering equally well. I don't know how to pick the "best" one. Here are some pics from today. They are 37, 40 ,40, and 42 grams. The 37 gram one was hatched several days after the other three, but he/she's catching up quickly.


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 28, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Another one? I noticed these today, and thought they looked really nice. Look like crosses. cheap too.
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241606



Look like crosses to me to. Nice looking though. Sorry that your baby didn't make it through the move.


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice Leopard hatchlings Tom!


----------

